# مشروع فندق 10 نجوم في بيروت



## معمارية سعودية (11 مارس 2008)

لا أعرف إن كان هذا الخبر صحيحاً أم لا، ولكني أنقله لكم كما
وصلني على البريد الإلكتروني​
The world's biggest and most expensive Hotel on planet earth *10 STARS premium *​This is so really, this concept Hotel is turning for reality ​Location: Beirut – Lebanon​Area: Facing Marina & Saint ​Georges Beach "middle of the sea" Beirut ​Starting date of construction: June ​2009 Estimation time: 3 years​Cost of project: 3.6 Billion US Dollars ​Official announcement of project August 2008 in Beirut ​




​



​​




​



​معمارية سعودية​​


----------



## aalmasri (12 مارس 2008)

لي عودة ان شاء الله ببعض المعلومات الاضافية


----------



## first-arch (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا.....
شكرا أخت معمارية سعودية على المعلومات و بلفعل مشروع جميل جدا من ناحية معمارية وبتصوري يكون من أحدى عجايب دنيا السبع بعد تنفيذ و ينافس برج العرب من ناحية جمالية الفكرية و المعمارية.


----------



## aalmasri (13 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الفندق صمم بالاساس ليكون في دبي بكلفة 500 مليون دولار بتصنيف 7 "كواكب". الشركة المصممة هي Sybarite Architects. يحتوي على 438 جناح في 28 طابقا. الطابقين الاخيرين سيحتويان على غابة ...نعم غابة ...من اللي فيها شجر
المواصلات المتاحة للفندق هي اما مروحية او قارب (يخت)
















المصدر:
http://www.sybarite-uk.com/131.htm
كما لديهم العديد من المشاريع والتصاميم الرائعة

ارجو ان تكون الاضافات مفيدة وممتعة

دمتم بخير


----------



## معمارية سعودية (13 مارس 2008)

مهندس aalmasri

لقد أحببت التصميم من الصور التي أضفتها

شكراً جزيلاً على إضافتك القيمة
أشكرك على روح الفريق الواحد

وفقك الله في عملك أو دراستك


أختك
معمارية سعودية​


----------



## elkplawy (14 مارس 2008)

جميل فعلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosam-hasn (15 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً >>>>>شكراً جزيلاً ....... مشكور على هالعمل


----------



## ياسمينايا (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## كريم العاني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شي جميل و رائع


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مشروع فعلا رائع ,..............


----------



## rahel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا معمارية سعودية علي الموضوع وشكرا ليك aalmasari علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## عقاري متمكن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفه معماريه جباره إذا نفذة حسب التصميم 

وجهد رائع تشكرين عليه اختي


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

افكار جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الخيال ممكن ان يصبح حقيقة في وقت ما............مارك توين


----------



## معماري لاحقا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الله الله ....... ايوة كدة نفسي بقي نخرج من تصميم العلب والصناديق ونخرج للابداع والافكار الجميلة
هي دي العمارة


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الview للغرف سيكون رائع 
ولكن لا يعجبني ال model الخارجي الذي يشبة الفازة
وعفوا لا يمكن مقارنتة ببرج العرب
وهذا رأي الشخصي


----------



## بيكووو (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 

وفقك الله وللأمام


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

